# WTB: Haro Extreme AL Frame or Full Bike.



## Wile E. Coyote (Aug 25, 2018)

I am looking for a vintage 1992  Haro Extreme AL mountain bike frame. Would purchase full bike as well, but really only interested in the frame for a resto-mod.
The '92 frames have the "box tube" rear triangle. See photos.
Thanks. 
J


----------



## Wile E. Coyote (Aug 25, 2018)

Forgot to mention that I would prefer to have the rigid Fork as well.


----------



## kjhalverson (Nov 8, 2019)

Wile E. Coyote said:


> I am looking for a vintage 1992  Haro Extreme AL mountain bike frame. Would purchase full bike as well, but really only interested in the frame for a resto-mod.
> The '92 frames have the "box tube"


----------



## kjhalverson (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice looking for parts for mine


----------

